# Hi and help on a Yamaha RX-V363



## ANDREWRANTA (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all.

I have come looking on here fter experiencing some problems with my Yamaha RX-V363 Reciever.

I have recently changed my TV unit/stand and went through the process of swapping all the wires etc with all the assosiated units I have (PS3 etc).

Everything worked ok for 2 weeks, but now suddenly, I have a problem.

The Yamaha Reciever wont power on properly.

When I click the power, it 'click' audiably as normal, and VERY quick flashes up with something which looks like 'check Cable' on the front pane. Sometimes it flashes up as normal (ieshowing the volume etc) but this also vanishes instantly. 

The unit powers off straight away basically.

I can try this apprx 3 times in a row and then nothing will power up at all unless I swap plug suckets. If I change sockets the same will happen (approx 3 times) and then I need to change the socket again and so on.


I have had the unit about 1.5 years so out of warranty but is not exaclty that old.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Andy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

first things you should do is unplug everything including the speakers. Then try to power on the receiver. If the problem happens again then you know that its the receiver and not a bad cable or a short in the speaker wires.
If the receiver does power on and stays on reconnect the speakers one by one (with the unit off) powering it on every time you reconnect one speaker. That should give you an indication as to where the problem is.


----------



## ANDREWRANTA (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Tony ill start with that.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ANDREWRANTA said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have come looking on here fter experiencing some problems with my Yamaha RX-V363 Reciever.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Tony is giving sage advice and I hope it rectifies the issue. Not to scare you but, often when an AVR immediately goes into Protection like that there is an Interal Issue. However, it could be a loose or Shorted Wire. Definitely pay special attention to all of your Speaker Connections both at the Speakers and at the AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ANDREWRANTA said:


> When I click the power, it 'click' audiably as normal, and VERY quick flashes up with something which looks like 'check Cable' on the front pane. Sometimes it flashes up as normal (ieshowing the volume etc) but this also vanishes instantly.


I'll second Tony sugestion...

Same thing happened to me (Yamaha RXV2700)... I connected the wires for the back surrounds (but no the speakers because they were stored), I run YPAO and when AVR tested the speakers it went into protection modes and "Check wires" appeared on the display.

The problem was that one wire was shortening :innocent:... I just used tape until I connected the speakers....

So, check all wires.... :T

Good luck.


----------



## ANDREWRANTA (Dec 21, 2010)

EDIT- I have had to go back to work now, but in relation to the below post, JUST as I went out of the door, I pressed the power button one more time, the unit came on and stayed on hehe. It has nothing else connected and initially showed 'Check SP Cable' but then that vanished and it showed as normal. I powered off and on 3 times and it worked fine each time (nothing attached). I am at work now and cant do anything further till later. Would this point towards a short as suggested above?


Hi all and thanks for the info.

I have ow tried as suggested and it looks/sounds bad.

All wires appart from the Power are disconnected and it is 'clicking' when I power it up but then clicking right off.

More often than not nothing is flashing up on thedisplay.

I can press power on maybe 3 times before nothing will happen until I change the socket the plug is in, which gives maybe 3 more 'power up' tries before it is dead.


Any input?

Thanks again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just on the odd chance something has fallen inside of the receiver take the entire unit and turn it upside down. Give it a shake and see if you hear anything fall or move around. Turn the unit on its side and again give it a bump. Then gently place it back on its feet and try again. It is possible that something fell inside and is shorting a connection. If this does not help then it looks like a trip to the repair depot is in order.


----------



## ANDREWRANTA (Dec 21, 2010)

The system is all set up and working now and I will leave it ON over XMAS now to make sure it donst go again over the break.

Thanks for the input on this its much appreciated.


One other issue I do have is that the Optical Sound Leads that go into the back of the YAMAHA are VERY VERY VERY loose, to the point where if I move the unit at all they will fall out 100%. Is this common or have I broke them somehow.

Thanks again


----------

